# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Tết 2013 - Du lịch mùa Tết 2013 - Du lịch Malaysia - Singapore

## LETHIKIEUVAN

*Chương trình du lịch nước ngoài – Tết 2013:*

* MAYLAYSIA - SINGAPORE* 
 *KUALA LUMPUR/GENTING/MALACCA - SENTOSA/JURONG* 

* Thời gian   :  07 ngày 06 đêm* 
* Khởi hành :  Mùng 1,2 Tết Âm lịch (10,11/02/2013)*


 *LỊCH TRÌNH TOUR*

*NGÀY 01 : TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – SINGAPORE/ JOHOR BAHRU  (Ăn tối)*
Ngày khởi hành, quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất làm thủ tục sang Singapore chuyến bay SQ 173 lúc 12:15 -15:15. xe và hướng dẫn đưa khác sang thành phố *JOHOR BAHRU* đây là thành phố xinh đẹp bật  nhất của Malaysia cũng là thành phố  nơi giao thương hàng hóa giữa 02 nước Singapore và Malaysia phần lớn người dân  sing sống chủ yếu là người Hoa, Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương và nghỉ đêm tại  Johor Bahru khách sạn 03 sao hoặc tương đương.  
*-*---------------------------------------
*NGÀY** 02** : JOHOR BAHRU – – GENTING     (Ăn  sáng/trưa/chiều)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn , đoàn trả phòng khởi hành đi Getting  chiều  tham quan *ĐỘNG BATU*  thưởng thức trà của người *ẤN ĐỘ* và thư giản với *MASSSGE* đầu miễn phí. Chụp hình *TƯƠNG THẦN ẤN ĐỘ,* Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương  chiều đoàn lên *CAO NGUYÊN GENTING*, tham quan *CASINO * và các trò chơi của khu trong nhà + ngoài trời quý khách có thể thử vận may. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương và nghi đêm tại Genting hoặc  Kualalumpur khách sạn 03 sao hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 03 : KUALA LUMPUR -  PUTRAJAYA  (Ăn  sáng/trưa/chiều)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe và hướng dẫn đưa khách tham quan và chụp hình lưu niệm với *TÒA THÁP ĐÔI* - tham quan* CUNG ĐIỆN HOÀNG GIA – TƯỢNG ĐÀI CHIẾN THẮNG – QUẢNG TRƯỜNG ĐỘC LẬP ,* , chiều ham quan phòng trưng bày *ĐÁ PHONG THỦY* Malaysia, *CHÙA THIÊN HẬU* ngôi chùa lớn nhất Malaysia* ,* cầu Phúc và Lộc may mắn đầu năm Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, chiều  tham quan thành phố mới* PURUJAYA -*trung tâm hành chính của Maysia, cầu *WAWASAN,THÁNH ĐƯƠNG PUTRAJAYA,* tại cửa hàng *CHOCOLATE* Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phươngvà nghỉ đêm tại Kuala lumpur khách sạn 03 sao hoặc tương đương.

*  NGÀY 04 : KUALA LUMPUR -  MALACCA   (Ăn  sáng/trưa/chiều)          * 
    Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn , đoàn trả phòng khởi hành đi Malacca , Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương, chiều  quý khách  tham quan  *ĐỀN THIÊN HÒA – và* hình lưu niệm với *QUẢNG TRƯỜNG HÀ LAN* đây là    một quảng trường Cổ đẹp nhất ở Malaysia ,* PHÁO ĐÀI A’FAMASA – NHÀ THỜ CỒ PAULO* ,Quý khách dùng cơm tối  tại nhà hàng địa phương và nghỉ đêm tại Malacca khách sạn 03 sao hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY 05: MALACCA – SINGAPORE ( Ăn sáng/trưa/chiều)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe và hướng dẫn đưa quý khách khởi hành về Singapore Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương ,sau đó làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Singapore đoàn tham quan *VƯỜN CHIM JURONG* – điểm tham quan nổi tiếng của Singapore với những loài chim quý. Quý khách sẽ ngắm nhìn hàng ngàn loài chim quý hiếm,  thưởng thức những màn biểu diễn đặc sắc của chim…. Tham quan và shoping *CÔNG TY CHẾ TÁC ĐÁ QUY- CỬA HÀNG DẦU GIÓ* .Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore khách sạn 03 sao hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 06 : CITY TOUR  - ĐẢO SENTOSA   (Ăn sáng/trưa/chiều)*
Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, xe và hướng dẫn đưa quý khách đi. *CÔNG VIÊN SƯ TỬ BIỂN MERLION PARK* – nơi bắt đầu đường cao tốc mới hoàn thành nối cửa khẩu thứ hai sang Malaysia. Quý khách sẽ chiêm ngưỡng biểu tượng *SƯ TỬ BIỂN* được đặt tại cửa sông. Ngắm nhìn nhà hát *VICTORIA , TÒA THỊ CHÍNH, TÒA NHÀ QUỐC HỘI*. quy`1 khách dùng cơm trưa với BBQ thưởng thức hàng trăm món nướng Hàn Quốc .Chiều đi *SENTOSA*. Chụp hình lưu niệm tại *MERLION TOWER*. Tham quan *BẢO TÀNG SÁP* với những tượng sáp to bằng người thật – nơi tái hiện lịch sử dựng nước & nền văn hóa đặc sắc của Singapore. Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng địa phương , sau đó quý khách thưởng thức chương trình *NHẠC NƯỚC* *TRÊN BIỂN* (*SONGS OF THE SEA*). Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore khách sạn 03 sao hoặc tương đương. 

*NGÀY 07 : SINGAPORE – TP. HCM   * ( Ăn sáng)
         Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn , đến 12:00 trả phòng , xe đưa Quý khách tự do mua sắm đến giờ ra sân bay lam thủ tục đáp chuyến bay SQ 173 lúc 17:40 -18:45về thành phố HCM.Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

* GIÁ TOUR:  * *16.590.000**VND/KHÁCH*

*GIÁ BAO GỒM :*

+Vé máy bay của hãng hàng không  Singapore Airlines đi theo chương trình.
 + Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế: 3* (02 Người lớn/1 Phòng đôi).
 + Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu suốt tuyến trị giá 10.000USD.
 + Phương tiện vận chuyển theo chương trình.
 + Chi phí ăn uống theo chương trình.
 + Phí vào cổng các điểm tham quan theo chương trình. 
 + Trưởng đoàn  VIETNAMTOURISM suốt tuyến & hướng dẫn viên địa phương 
 + Quà tặng VIETNAMTOURISM  nón  ,bao hộ chiếu.
*------------------------------------------*
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :
+Thuế hàng không gồm: thuế phi trường, phí an ninh, phụ thu phí xăng dầu, bảo hiểm hàng không…
 + Chi phí làm hộ chiếu (còn hạn sử dụng trên 06 tháng).
 + Visa tái nhập Việt Nam (nếu khách mang hộ chiếu nước ngoài).
 + Tiền phục vụ, khuân vác, điện thoại, giặt ủi…
 + Hành lý quá cước qui định và các chi phí cá nhân phát sinh ngoài chương trình.
 + Tiền bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn và tài xế địa phương (thông thường 03USD/ngày/khách) 
+ Hộ chiếu còn hạn 06 tháng.
+Hành lý quá cước theo qui định của hàng không, Các chi phí cá nhân
---------------------------------------
*           ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM  (Tính theo ngày sinh) :*

Dưới 02 tuổi : 30% giá người lớn ( không giường, ngủ chung với người lớn ) + 169$ thuế.Từ 02 đến dưới 11 tuổi : 75% giá người lớn (không giường,ngủ chung với người lớn) + 169$ thuếTừ 11 tuổi trở lên : Bằng giá người lớn .
 -------------------------------------
_PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST -  Chúc Quý Khách Năm Mới An Khang Thịnh Vượng!!!_


*Mọi chi tiết đặt tour và tư vấn vui lòng liên hệ:*
*LÊ THỊ KIỀU VÂN*
-------------------------------------
*CTY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST*
Địa chỉ : 53 Đường số 6,  Hưng Phước 4, P.Tân Phong, Q.7, TP.HCM.
Điện Thoại : 08.66841553 *Ms.Vân*
*DĐ: 0937 973 984*
Fax : 08.54106017
Website: DU LỊCH GIÁ TỐT NHẤT CÙNG CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHƯ 
Email: van.dulichphuongviet@gmail.com
Yahoo: van.dulichphuongviet

----------

